
New EU Regulation Gives App Store Developers More Protection and Transparency - egocentric
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/07/14/eu-app-store-transparency/
======
egocentric
My 2 favorite highlights are:

\- Apple will have to provide 30 days notice to publishers before removing
content from stores, allowing them time to appeal or make changes to their
software. So no immediate and opaque bans, except for malicious actors.

\- Apple must have an accessible and transparent system for handling developer
complaints, as well as an external mediator for disputes that can't be
resolved by App Review. Currently, Resolution Center is neither "accessible"
nor "transparent" \- you can't even see your past messages!

Here's hoping to some change in the US too!

~~~
rdsnsca
That applies to Google too, The first article I saw on this was about a game
they booted for no given reason.

[https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2020-07-13-european-u...](https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2020-07-13-european-
union-sets-limits-on-platform-madness)

